# Discussion Time on new Rta



## Mollie (22/11/22)

HI all

I'm looking to buy a new Rta but I need some advice from the rta members here as I'm more of a rda type guy 

So my options I'm looking at are
Hellvape dead rabbit v3 
Arbiter I think v2
Blaze rta( the one from Mike Vapes)

What I'm looking at is DL must be easy to build,easy to wick( which both isn't my strongest point when it comes to rtas),flavourful rta(I know it depends on type of coils I'm using only aliens) and then must not leak all juice out on the first fill

Thanks alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nitro (22/11/22)

I got a Blaze, liked the flavour so much I got a second one. Never leaks, it's a top air flow rta.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Just.dave99 (22/11/22)

Another one to consider is the Eclipse Dual.
Personally I didn't like the Blaze or Dead Rabbit V3(too much airflow for me)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/11/22)

Must it be dual coil?


----------



## Adephi (22/11/22)

Mollie said:


> HI all
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new Rta but I need some advice from the rta members here as I'm more of a rda type guy
> 
> ...


I have heard very good things about the Arbiter v2 and Blaze. Especially the Arbiter. A vaping buddy of mine is shopping around for his 3rd. It effectively benched his Dwarv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (23/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> Must it be dual coil?


It doesn't need to be dual but I don't know what new single coil rtas are on the market that's worth buying,I got two siegfrieds but I think a dual coil will be better on flavor
I'm just trying to go with the latest technology lol
Easy simple and effective


----------



## Mollie (23/11/22)

Adephi said:


> I have heard very good things about the Arbiter v2 and Blaze. Especially the Arbiter. A vaping buddy of mine is shopping around for his 3rd. It effectively benched his Dwarv.


Very interested in the Blaze the only con is the straight glass,2ml is nothing but I'm still keeping my options open


----------



## Paul33 (23/11/22)

Mollie said:


> It doesn't need to be dual but I don't know what new single coil rtas are on the market that's worth buying,I got two siegfrieds but I think a dual coil will be better on flavor
> I'm just trying to go with the latest technology lol
> Easy simple and effective


i use the eclipse single coil and its like the og recurve how you build and wick it and it has plenty of airflow! im running a something somethign fused clapton in it at the moment at 0.35ohm @ 30w and its great. i prefer single coil rta's, less fuss.


----------



## Mollie (23/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> i use the eclipse single coil and its like the og recurve how you build and wick it and it has plenty of airflow! im running a something somethign fused clapton in it at the moment at 0.35ohm @ 30w and its great. i prefer single coil rta's, less fuss.


But I also think the type of juice play a big role in what coil and atty works

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kadaboy (23/11/22)

I can see you looking for top airflow then i would say Blaze.Blaze is good and edges arbiter v2 for flavour and airflow IMO. In terms of the drv3 haven't tried it.if you looking as all rounder bottom airflow then the eclipse dual I can vouch for if you into a restricted draw and flavour actually edges out the Blaze to be honest just run a set of 2.5mm coils and you good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (23/11/22)

Kadaboy said:


> I can see you looking for top airflow then i would say Blaze.Blaze is good and edges arbiter v2 for flavour and airflow IMO. In terms of the drv3 haven't tried it.if you looking as all rounder bottom airflow then the eclipse dual I can vouch for if you into a restricted draw and flavour actually edges out the Blaze to be honest just run a set of 2.5mm coils and you good to go.


Options options I'm thinking Blaze cause I watched vaping with Vic's YT on it and I like his reviews as well just another thing I'm only using fruity mixes will this effect any flavour


----------



## Kadaboy (23/11/22)

To be honest not really I've found that fruits prefer more airflow and your desserts tend to shine more in restrictive tanks but it's all subjective. I would say go for blaze then I'm using my blaze for fruits and my eclipse dual for desserts it's just one of those things I find for me personally vapes better with certain juices. You could find that you would then rather prefer your fruits in the eclipse that's what makes vaping fun to experience but not fun on your budget lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/11/22)

Arbiter v2 is a winner for me too. Haven't tried the Blaze yet so my opinion is a bit biased here, but my Arbiter has basically benched all my other RTA's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (23/11/22)

Just another thing I forgot to mention is I don't vape at high watts I will go up to 60 maybe push 70 don't like a warm vape


----------



## Kadaboy (23/11/22)

It all depends on coils so if you going to put a higher ohm coil in example the eclipse dual then it's ok but the eclipse doesn't like low ohms and tends to heat up very fast if you run a hot build but more quicker than usual due to the restrictiveness and the deck isn't that big either. The Blaze is your best bet if you constantly running a dual coil setup it cannot do single coil setup. If you want to play around between single coil and dual coils configuration then Arbiter v2 would be your best bet its not a wide stretch of flavour difference to the Blaze and all depends again on your coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (23/11/22)

I've had the Arbiter v2 for a couple of months now and run it with a single coil. I find it hard to find faults with it. Flavour is amazing and there is little to no chance of leaking due to the top airflow. Wicking and building is a breeze so that's a win too.
I also have the Zeus X with a single coil and cannot fault that either. I would verge on saying the Arbiter edges it out on flavour though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (23/11/22)

Looks like I'm going to get Arbiter then the Blaze then the eclipse at a later stage

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (23/11/22)

Mollie said:


> Looks like I'm going to get Arbiter then the Blaze then the eclipse at a later stage


You won't go wrong with the Arbiter. Enjoy it and let us know what you think of it when you get one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

